# At what age do you normally start a goat on middle builder and b12?



## AmandaKayLeeRogers (Apr 1, 2013)

I bought both muscle builder and b12 in powder form and I have no idea when to start them. My kids are at one month and the other is 1 1/2 months.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

What are you trying to accomplish? Show wethers? Does? Show bucks? 

It all depends on what you want tosell do.with them and when you need them to look their best. Also depends on what muscle builder you are using


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

I use show bloom I started as soon as I get them and I get them I think around 8ish Weeks for my wethers


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm.... B12 as in the human vitamin powder?


----------



## AmandaKayLeeRogers (Apr 1, 2013)

I went to the co-op and they said the best they have is horse stuff. I've heard of people using it, I just never have. They are show does and wethers. They were both the smallest of triplets.


----------



## AmandaKayLeeRogers (Apr 1, 2013)

My doe I almost lost because she went into stress mode when we got her. She refused to eat and we had to drench her just to keep her hydrated. She's doing great now and loves to eat. 
The lil boy loves to eat. Lol


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I wouldn't start supplements until the are 10-12 weeks. 

When is the show/shows? You want to make sure to prep them in a timely fashion. Especially wethers. They can get stale handling.if they are prepped too soon


----------



## AmandaKayLeeRogers (Apr 1, 2013)

The little doe has a jackpot on the 13th, the lil boy won't be showing until after hr is wethered and that won't be until he is after 3 months. I think they trend to grow better if I wait to have them banned at a later age. The doe is registered ABGA and the boy is a percentage so we will use him for jackpots and county and state fairs only.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I would just feed her like normal... a good grain, calf manna and dyne would do wonders!

Once she hits 3 months she can break down down the muscle builders better. If you use them too soon she won't be.able to break them.down


----------



## AmandaKayLeeRogers (Apr 1, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your help


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

what is the b12 saposed to do for wethers?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

goatgirl132 said:


> what is the b12 saposed to do for wethers?


It increases appetite. Same reason we give it to goats that are sick... to encourage them to eat


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Ohh ok


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I've given it to sick goats but never had a reason to with healthy. I just have little pigs that look like goats though haha


----------



## AmandaKayLeeRogers (Apr 1, 2013)

B12 also gives them energy for longer harder workouts so they build more muscles. Paired with the muscle builder you are suppose to end up with a to goat if you go all the right exercises. What are those, I really don't know. I have read a lot and I have asked a lot of people and I believe I have a good routine down to build the muscles they need.


----------

